# Saltist 30



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Reel is used but not abused. Great shape inside and out $110 shipped can send pics on request


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Which Saltist 30? Silver or the Black and Gold?

If their silvers I'm on em, must see pics


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes silver. Pm returned with pics


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll take it


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Sold


----------

